# Refunds?



## WaterGal (Dec 9, 2014)

Okay, so here's a question for you:

Do you think it's reasonable for someone to ask for a refund on classes because they realized they didn't like doing martial arts?  Not that the class was poorly taught, or that it wasn't what was advertized, or anything like that.  The class was what they expected, they just didn't like it as much as they thought they would.

I ran into this today for the first time.  About a month ago, a family bought our trial package, which is two weeks and a uniform for a pretty low price.  Their kid did a couple classes and then decided that exercising and kicking things was too hard and scary and he didn't want to do TKD anymore.  Which, I mean, martial arts isn't for everyone. That's why we have a trial, so you find that out before you commit to anything. But today, his parents called us and angrily demanded that we give them a refund for the trial!

I was dumbfounded, I'd never heard of such a thing.  It seems completely unreasonable to me to pay for a service, get exactly what you paid for, and then afterwards demand your money back because you didn't like it as much as you expected.  (I didn't give them the refund.)

What do you think?


----------



## Jaeimseu (Dec 9, 2014)

I think you should have a "no refunds" disclaimer when you sell the trial. I wouldn't give a refund unless it is less trouble to do so.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 10, 2014)

Unless you got a sign that says "Satisfaction guaranteed" that sounds very strange indeed.


----------



## Andrew Green (Dec 10, 2014)

Depends entirely on how you sold your trial.  I know a lot of people do a "No questions asked money back guarantee" promise on the trial, which is a good idea as it can overcome doubts and resistance with very few people actually taking the refund.  If you do that, you need to honour it. 

If not it's up to you, just be consistent and be fair.  They did use the service and get the uniform which likely retails for as much as your trial if not more, so you're not really out of line in telling them no.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2014)

Did they return the uniform? Are they willing to at least compensate you and the school for you time and the expense of lighting he school and paying for the rent for the days he was there?

Their out of their minds asking for a refund.  Unless as has been said before you said satisfaction guaranteed
they should just admit their child is not cut out for the martial arts and take him to a ballet lesson


----------



## K-man (Dec 10, 2014)

It might pay just to pay the money back as a sign of good faith. That could finish the matter. The alternative is that the family tells everyone that you 'took their money' and you cop a lot of negative publicity. Put it down to experience, perhaps put the disclaimer on the form that *Jaeimseu* suggested, or be more positive and actively promote 'satisfaction guaranteed'. I give two weeks obligation free trial and a lot of people leave after the two weeks. I'd rather that than someone bitching that they don't like the training, or, it isn't what they expected.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 10, 2014)

Two weeks? No refund. They got what they paid for.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 10, 2014)

How much money are you talking about?  If it's on the order of $20 or $50... No refund.  They purchased a trial, not your problem that they didn't like it.  If it's much more... maybe a prorated refund.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> How much money are you talking about?  If it's on the order of $20 or $50... No refund.  They purchased a trial, not your problem that they didn't like it.  If it's much more... maybe a prorated refund.



Yeah, it's $50.  Which is about half the monthly tuition, so they're basically getting the uniform for free, which I feel like is a pretty good deal.  But I guess I should still put "no refunds" on the registration form in the future.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 11, 2014)

good idea.
I think we all understand that illness, etc. could be an exception but just not wanting to do it after a few classes is no reason for a refund


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Dec 11, 2014)

They got what they paid for. Expecting a refund is ridiculous.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 11, 2014)

tshadowchaser said:


> good idea.
> I think we all understand that illness, etc. could be an exception but just not wanting to do it after a few classes is no reason for a refund



Yeah.  I mean, I have no problem giving somebody extra time on their trial if they missed some of it because they were sick or whatever.  I've done that before.  But "I don't feel like it" isn't an extenuating circumstance.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Dec 12, 2014)

Can't disagree with anything that's aready been said.

Children do these things, I myself have done this very thing after getting a months worth of Karate lessons and the training uniform. My parents were a little angry that I didn't stick at something I said I wanted to do - AFTER a couple of reduced price lessons - but as adults providing the funding, it was thier risk to take.

Fast forward almost 20 years and I now love martial arts, I've tried out a number of styles and I cross train between traditional and sport-based arts. In the past I haven't stuck with a style due to the contract on offer because I knew, through other training commitments I was going to miss a lesson per month so I made the decision to train in something else. I had a lesson to go on my trail contract that I didnt attend but as an adult, I was well aware that the contract you sign up to is the one you honour - unless there are some seriously mitigating factors.

I personally find it a bit rude for the parents here to be asking for a refund but as others have said, maybe giving a one off refund would be less hassle and putting a disclaimer on the forms would be a sensible way forward. I'm not sure I'd give the refund though.


----------

